# The Best motivational video out there



## Imosted (Aug 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## hulk7510 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Aug 8, 2011)

i came twice


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 8, 2011)

fuck yea!!!!! reps!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 8, 2011)

Name of the song? pronto!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 8, 2011)

found it!!!! orgasm in the dance floor motherfuckers!!! off to the gym... 






YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Aug 8, 2011)

I dont see any men in the video.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Those asses might break a guys dick off.   I should try them out to make sure it's safe.


Just looking out for everybody, I'll take one for the team.


Edit:  assuming of course those are really girls.   Almost forgot where I was.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 9, 2011)

Did nothing for me, what was i suppose to see?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 9, 2011)

i would do horrible, despicable and possibly illegal things to those asses.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

jeez! i dont think i would be able to lift if i was in that gym when they were  there i would be in the corner


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy shit. I felt a stiring in my shorts.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about their lack of effort, can we step up the intensity a little bit...shit.


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 10, 2011)

i posted this and it got like 50 views and no one said a damn thing about it


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> i posted this and it got like 50 views and no one said a damn thing about it


Imosted is from Turkey and you're not.


----------



## Imosted (Aug 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Imosted is from Turkey and you're not.



 huh


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 10, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Did nothing for me, what was i suppose to see?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2011)

Imosted said:


> huh


I thought you were from Turkey.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet Jesus, look at them legs and ass!


----------



## Imosted (Aug 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I thought you were from Turkey.



I was born and raised in Turkey but i still don't get the point,
anyways the tall blond one is killing she is so fucking hot!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 10, 2011)

Great video, those chicks are super fit and hot.


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 10, 2011)

Good shit bro...


----------

